# Azureus without X?

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! I wanted to set up Azureus (my favorite BitTorrent Client) on my homeserver, so it can download while I'm gone over the week. I dont have X installed and I rather wouldn't. 

I managed to emerge Azureus with manually emerging its dependencies except the X stuff, and then using "emerge --nodeps azureus-bin" to get the rest.

Now when I try to run it (with SUN JRE 1.4.2.10), I get the follwing:

```
veit@server ~ $ cat .Azureus/gentoo.config

UI_OPTIONS="--ui=console"

veit@server ~ $ azureus

Attempting to start Azureus...

Error: Couldn't find per display information

veit@server ~ $
```

What can I do? Do I really have to install X? I dont have a monitor, so I would have to use X-Forwarding in SSH or so... argh....

Oh, btw: Using different options in the gentoo.config file doesnt work either.

Thanks

Nachtmann

PS: Sorry if this is the wrong topic, I wasnt sure, please move the thread if it was wrong...

Edit: it's net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.4, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

----------

## feivelda

Hav you tried the azureus ebuild, not the bin one?

First emerge all java dependencies, then if X is needed anymore, emerge with the nodeps option

----------

## Ido

Just emerge bittorrent, and use btdownloadcurses or btdownloadmany.  They're just as good as azureus, and faster!  :Smile: 

----------

## feivelda

I've also found this message at the azureus cvs site http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php

Also is at http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/ConsoleUI a wiki about headless azureus installation. 

There is a hint about two other jars you must place in the azureus install path. So I would try to download azureus manually and not to install one of the portage versions

----------

## feivelda

I've tested it on my own box, and it works  :Laughing: 

Do these steps:

- go into the directory where your azureus.jar is, at my box this is /usr/share/azureus/lib

- become superuser or get write access to that directory

- ln -s ../../commons-cli-1/lib/commons-cli.jar commons-cli.jar

- ln -s ../../log4j/lib/log4j.jar log4j.jar

- exit to be your normal user again

- java -jar azureus.jar --ui=console

I would suggest to link the two files here. First doesn't waste disk space and they will be linked always to the newest version

Then there came a bunch of error messages about my plugins, but azureus starts  :Twisted Evil: 

If this was it, add [solved] to the title pleaseLast edited by feivelda on Fri Dec 30, 2005 6:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

I'm going to try this right now, but does it also work with these web-interfaces described in gentoo.config? Cause that would be even better...

I'm also wondering if there are init-scripts for any bittorrent client, or if it was possible to use su -c do work in init-scripts with still being able to control the client?

I guess this would only work with either the nice tool "screen", or a webinterface... what does "bittorrent" or "rtorrent" or whatever have that?

Edit 2: That "bittorrent" package seems to be a client for just one .torrent each... What I search is something like Azureus, or the emule client with webinterface from windows...

----------

## Katphish

I like mldonkey for what you describe.

You can start screen, start mldonkey, and then hangup.  To configure it, you can telnet or browse to specific ports on the localhost.  If you have the machine firewalled or otherwise protected, you can open up the access for other hosts.

----------

## drwook

you tried rtorrent?

----------

## Paczesiowa

feivelda: does it still work?

I get this when "java -jar Azureus2.jar --ui=console

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gudy/azureus2/common/Main
```

edit:

it works with Azureus2.5.0.0.jar

----------

## mrcs

I use TorrentFlux on my home server. Works like a charm with a nice web interface.

----------

## Paczesiowa

torrentflux was my first reason to install gentoo(my 1st linux ever). I love tf but it supports only 2 clients (bittorando and transmission and none of them has dht) so sometimes I need azureus...

----------

## HeissFuss

If you're getting messages complaining about a class in bouncycastle not being found, you should emerge bcprov and link that jar to the azureus lib directory also.

----------

## Paczesiowa

1 more problem: how did u install azureus?

I tried azureus-bin with --nodeps and it's working ok but emerge world -uDNvat wants to install unwanted X libs:/

then I tried azureus-bin with --nodeps and --oneshot, now I can emerge world but I cant revdep-rebuild cause it detects that azureus needs X libs:/

----------

